
[New data] Kanye West's fleeting impact on TIDAL - rwallan
https://www.surveymonkey.com/business/intelligence/kanye-wests-tidal-flop/
======
brianpgordon
So this data was apparently gathered by Survey Monkey Intelligence, which
claims to be able to gather in-depth metrics about your competitors' apps,
like weekly active users and session time.

How can Survey Monkey possibly know this information? Do they have an analogue
of Alexa Toolbar spying on users to get data?

